# New motorhome



## RedRocker

Well, not exactly a motorhome, but it's as close as I'm gonna get.
Maybe in a year or two I can update what moves it around. I have to
say though, a modified 12 valve Cummins with a NV5600 six speed pulls
like a freight train.


----------



## 300 H and H

Lots easier to park than a large motor home too!!

I like it alot. Plenty of room for you and the Mrs. to live in. Makes some good sence to me. Yea the Cummins has a reputation for sure......

Regards, Kirk


----------



## squerly

Awesome RR!   When's the first road trip?  (and where to?)


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

That box makes the dually look small.  They sure keep finding ways to make things bigger!  Pretty cool!


----------



## tiredretired

Nice setup!  That dually looks like it is made to haul that thing.  Good for you!  Enjoy!


----------



## RedRocker

We're headed to Palo Duro canyon over the labor day weekend for a test run. I added some frame mounted tie downs & have some overload bump stops on the way to lift the rear up a bit. I'm setting it up to tow my Jeep so we can get out in the boonies & do some Jeeping.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Nice.  

I've had 5th wheels and motor homes but I've always wanted a truck camper, something small enough to use for road trips but not have to worry about planning fuel stops and small enough to pull into roadside restuarants and places of interest along the way, something to tow the boat to the lake for the week-end and give someplace to shelter from the weather if need be.  

I still love camping but unfortunately, my wife needs space and likes those creature comforts so I'll probably never have one. 

 You'll enjoy it.  Have a great time and happy travels.


----------



## RedRocker

Thanks Frank, I've had a couple of these before, being able to use the truck when the camper isn't needed made a little more financial sense than the expense of a motorhome.
Then there's the expense of a motorhome. LOL  Of course if you add up the cost of a truck & a camper, you can get in to a lot of motorhomes.


----------



## RedRocker

I did a little upgrade.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Congrats!  Nice looking unit.


----------



## squerly

Nice!  Found a little extra disposable income I see.


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

RedRocker said:


> I did a little upgrade.



Great.........Did you sell the old dodge ?

I like the old simple diesels & I'm about ready to bring another one up from down south.

My 2001 dodge has been thru the last 3 winters here in Ohio (brought it up from Florida) & it's about time for another one.

Time to sell it while it still looks decent & look for another southern truck. 

I bought my current one from my brother's neighbor in Cape Coral. I like to find clean private owner trucks where I know their history, rather than doing a crap shoot by buying from a dealer.

Tom


----------



## RedRocker

I'm your Man Tom, it's for sale, one owner, NV5600 6 speed installed at 150K, good tires, tow mirrors, Transfer Flow 45 gal across the bed tank, gooseneck hitch, #10 plate, 4K gsk, upgraded turbo, maintenance records, Can-Back topper, bed mat, Pioneer stereo and probably more stuff I forgot. PM me if you're interested, this truck hasn't been worked hard, maybe two vacations a year towing, oh, and brand new batteries.
michael.ames@mindspring.com


----------



## RedRocker

squerly said:


> Nice!  Found a little extra disposable income I see.



Yes sir, every month I dispose of a whole bunch of income.


----------



## RedRocker

We did another upgrade


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nice setup. Congratulations. Planning on traveling a bit?

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## RedRocker

Yep, headed to Green River UT in a couple of weeks.


----------



## FrancSevin

Looks awesome.  

 Who needs a real house when you have one of those puppies.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That's similar to my parents setup. They have a matching 24ft car hauler to haul their jeep and Harley around with them doing the Canadian snowbird thing wintering in Arizona and Texas. They enjoy going out in the backcountry in Arizona checking out the old mining trails. They just got back yesterday after leaving in October. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

RedRocker said:


> We did another upgrade



I know how that upgrade thing goes.  I'm now in a Dynamax 40' super "C" and love it.  There has to be a stopping point on these RV upgrades and I may have reached mine.  I hope you enjoy the hell out of yours.  It's a great way to travel and see the country.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> That's similar to my parents setup. They have a matching 24ft car hauler to haul their jeep and Harley around with them doing the Canadian snowbird thing wintering in Arizona and Texas. They enjoy going out in the backcountry in Arizona checking out the old mining trails. They just got back yesterday after leaving in October.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!


This is their setup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## RedRocker

NorthernRedneck said:


> This is their setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



That's a nice setup!


----------



## RedRocker

EastTexFrank said:


> I know how that upgrade thing goes.  I'm now in a Dynamax 40' super "C" and love it.  There has to be a stopping point on these RV upgrades and I may have reached mine.  I hope you enjoy the hell out of yours.  It's a great way to travel and see the country.



I love Dynamax coaches, I've never driven a super C, but think I would be more comfortable in one than a class A, there isn't much protection in the front of an A and I just like driving a truck type cab since it's more familiar.


----------



## EastTexFrank

RedRocker said:


> I love Dynamax coaches, I've never driven a super C, but think I would be more comfortable in one than a class A, there isn't much protection in the front of an A and I just like driving a truck type cab since it's more familiar.



Yea, that and access to the engine were the two main reasons for going the class "C" route.  I've never owned an "A" but drove quite a few and I and my wife just felt safer in a "C".  It is a little bit noisier though but it's a good noise if you know what I mean.  I suppose it's just what we're used to.


----------



## RedRocker

EastTexFrank said:


> Yea, that and access to the engine were the two main reasons for going the class "C" route.  I've never owned an "A" but drove quite a few and I and my wife just felt safer in a "C".  It is a little bit noisier though but it's a good noise if you know what I mean.  I suppose it's just what we're used to.



Our engine access isn't too bad, big doors in the back & two hatches above, one in the closet & one between the bed & the closet, but compared to yours it ain't great. My friend has a coach with horrible engine access. We do have a side radiator, that makes a big difference too.


----------

